
Mastodon 2.8: Highlights from the Changelog - Kye
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2019/04/mastodon-2.8/
======
Kye
Keybase support got the most attention pre-release. Now you don't have to do a
verification toot.

------
nydel
i am so thankful for mastodon. vivu la fediverson!

